# http://www.ipodcare.com/



## miz_ici (5 Mars 2007)

Salut.
Sur Macg, je viens de voir cette pub: http://www.ipodcare.com/ je clic dessus un doute m' assaillit. 
Vous croyez que ca marche comment ? 
Si on me vole mon ipod dans la rue, et si le voleur le branche sur son PC (oui les voleurs sont forcement sur PC:rateau: ) alors qu'il est connect&#233; a internet, j'aurais la possibilit&#233; d' engendrer des poursuites et de r&#233;cup&#233;rer son ip et donc r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon ipod grace &#224; la justice de notre cher pays. 
Ou alors est-ce totalement bidon ?
Je me pose des questions sur la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; de cette affaire. 
Merci.


----------



## trevise (5 Mars 2007)

Sur ce que j'en ai compris, c'est assez basique. En fait, il s'agirait d'une liste d'Ipod déclaré volés ou disparus avec leurs numéros de série, et qui serait consultable par les revendeurs et les acheteurs d'Ipod d'occaze, permettant de savoir si l'Ipod que l'on va acheter est ou non volé.

Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse retrouver le voleur par sa connexion avec Itunes.

Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris


----------



## cookie (5 Mars 2007)

Se qui est sure c'est qu'ils ne vont pas pouvoir garder très longtemps ce nom de domaine. Nos amis d'i(pod)génération en savent quelque chose.


----------

